# New and improved www.VintageSchwinn.com site!!



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 10, 2012)

Have just undergone a major overhaul with many, many additions to my website, feel free to check it out:  www.VintageSchwinn.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## pakman2 (Jan 11, 2012)

*vintageschwinn site*

Tried to reach the site and was unable


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jan 11, 2012)

Not loading for me yet


----------



## silvercreek (Jan 11, 2012)

Not loading for me either.


----------



## hoss (Jan 11, 2012)

Loads fine for me... looks fantastic.  New Gallery and improved stickers and paints section.

Could be a DNS issue that will resolve itself in the next few hours I am guessing.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Jan 11, 2012)

*Cool!*

I likey!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 11, 2012)

...not loading for me either....


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 11, 2012)

If you've been to the site before, your browser is probably retaining the original info.  That's what it did to me, too, on Google Chrome and Firefox.  I had to clear the cookies and the cache, then it worked fine.  I was freaking out, too, after uploading the whole site from another server and I thought it wouldn't work!!


----------



## Luckykat32 (Jan 11, 2012)

How can something be improved, if its new?  funny thing.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, some of it is completely new, some of it is upgraded, stronger, better, faster than before.  It's like the $6 million Man.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks great and some killer new bikes.  The black 1939 Ranger is killer

http://vintageschwinn.com/_pages_bikes/1939_5.html

Thanks for the upgrades to your killer web site


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for checking it out, Dave..


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a blank page.  Rookie question:  How does one clear the cookies and cache?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 11, 2012)

Geoff, what browser are you using??


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 12, 2012)

Explorer. On a computer that's maybe four months old.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Jan 12, 2012)

same thing here.  Windows 7 and IE8.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 12, 2012)

For Internet Explorer:

1.In Internet Explorer, click Tools. If you don't see the menu, press Alt on your keyboard to show menus.
2.Select Delete Browsing History.
3.Select the checkbox next to "Temporary Internet Files."
4.Click Delete. 
5.It can take several minutes for the cache history to be deleted. Once the files have been deleted, click Okay.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 12, 2012)

You can also just bypass the front page:

http://vintageschwinn.com/about.html


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice job, it looks great! Damn, another bike website I will check out - love it!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 12, 2012)

How does one get a bicycle in the gallery?
I gotta real nice junior motorbike with aluminum fenders I would like to submit for an alternate take.
Chris


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 12, 2012)

Chris 

Send me pics I will forward them to my web guy.  I'm always looking for unique stuff!


----------



## dfa242 (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow - that's quite a selection of bikes.  And I was very pleased to see one of my B6's made the grade without me knowing it!  (Pics were taken before my ownership - listed as 1949 B6 II).  Thanks for posting and keep up the good work.

Cheers,
Dean


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 13, 2012)

It's a nice B6!!  I'm a photo hoarder and try to get good representative pics that aren't everywhere else.  Anyone that has good, multiple photos of a great Schwinn, feel free to email them and they will eventually make it into the library.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2012)

Everytime one of these websites gets revamped, I'm reminded of the line from the film Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid.

" What happened to the old bank?  It was beautiful!"

 Dave re modeled the Nostalgic.net site, and I've got to say, I liked the old one better.
And about a year ago Scott re modeled this site, and I've got to say that I liked the old one better. Although after some time, this site returned back to the flavor that it had before, so I learned to appreciate the changes.

Now Aaron revamped his site, and I'm sure it's fabulous, if I could only see it.

I've tried everything, and all I get is a blank screen.

WHAT HAPPENED TO THE OLD SITE?  IT WAS BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 13, 2012)

Marty

Try:  http://vintageschwinn.com/about.html 

That should take you directly to the site.  My web guy is fixing the front page issues over the next few days.  It's the same site, just more paint, decals, and much more to the library!


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 13, 2012)

And Marty, if you ever want to photo some of your collection, I'd be honored to put them in the "Schwinn Library" on my site...


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 13, 2012)

Ok, That worked.
 Thanks for sending that over.
 Your site is really beautiful, and nicely put together.

 I have been pretty lazy about photographing the bikes. Most of the pictures taken have been by other folks,
 I would like to get some good pictures and get them out there for people to see.

 Of course you never think your stuff is worthy, and no one would even be remotely interested in seeing it.
But, I know that the more examples for people to see, furthers the knowledge of what is out there. And, that is always a good thing.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 13, 2012)

Yes, I think putting original bikes out there as a reference library is the best thing that can be done.  I also seek out the best done restos as well.  I'm trying not to put anything "incorrect" out there unless indicated so.


----------



## Boris (Jan 13, 2012)

Job well done Aaron. I like the new look. But what's with all the Schwinns?


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 14, 2012)

I have Schwinnitis, with a touch of Dayton fever and an inflamed Elgin.


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Jan 16, 2012)

But what's with all the Schwinns?

C'mon, Dave !!!!


----------

